# Where to buy carbide cutter screws



## Shotgun (Jan 6, 2021)

My facemill is make up of four brazed carbide cutters that are clamped with setscrews into a fixture that spins.  The cutters themselves come out to sharp points and it has basically zero rake.  What I'd like to do is flip the carbide tools over and screw round indexable cutters onto the new end.  Maybe after milling a relief onto the tool.  I'm thinking cutters like these would be a good choice for the experiment:






						Lasamot Carbide Insert For Face Mill Cutter CNC Turning Tool HRC52 Hardness Steel Working Material Milling Machine - - Amazon.com
					

Lasamot Carbide Insert For Face Mill Cutter CNC Turning Tool HRC52 Hardness Steel Working Material Milling Machine - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				




The only thing holding me back is the attachment screws.  Specifically, not having any.  I'd also need a tap for them.  Could anyone provide me with some advice on where to pick up such animals?


----------



## aliva (Jan 6, 2021)

you can start here
insert screws – Buy insert screws with free shipping on AliExpress
I've bought many from here cheap and acceptable quality.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Other avenues are cutter manufacturers, via the distributors, and companies who rebuild insert-based tooling. Just about any cutter catalog [Sandvik, Valenite, Iscar.......] list the parts as replacement items of broken-lost-burned pieces. Just a matter selecting diameter and pitch you can source an equivalent tap. 
Some enterprising people make their own insert tooling with those commercial components, especially lathe tools. Very sensible lacking the metallurgy and equipment to heat treat, or willingness to create fixturing required. 

How practical is subject to discussion, viewing immense varieties offered, but many geometries aren't broad, such as tangential, certain thread forms, or unconventional pitch/ diameter combinations. There are inserts suited to it, but not in modern production machinery, so they don't bother. None pursue the small shop environment, hobby, specialized or jobbers; using conventional machinery. 
When I see 'None', guess what thought is next.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 7, 2021)

Toolmaker51 said:


> When I see 'None', guess what thought is next.



To start a business to satisfy the need?

I looked on the link to AliExpress that aliva provided.  Lots of 500 of the screws for $6 or $7.  But that is all of just one size.  "Parts boxes" are a couple bucks each.  Would there be any community interest in a "carbide screw assortment"?


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Zzzzactly. Genau. Preciso, Daqiq, точный 
If one builds a successful low horsepower cutter, economically and well demonstrated, the small shops will line up at the door. Using whatever most prevalent insert, better yet one that doesn't take every corner is pure genius. There are so few reusing inserts by re-orientation. 

Place to start are size(s) you intend acquiring. Then, whether they differ from commercial capscrews. 3rd might be objectionable head forms; odd countersinks, counterbore, whatever. At least the wrenches needed are confined to normal hex and Torx.


----------



## aliva (Jan 8, 2021)

If you click on one of the suppliers they list various sizes with  a quantity of 20 units
20 50pcs M1.6 m1.8 m2 m2.2 m2.5 m3 m3.5 m4 M5 M6 CNC Insert Torx Screw for Replaces Carbide Inserts CNC Lathe Tool|Screws| - AliExpress


----------

